# Any young people in the UK?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Does anyone in the UK want to arrange to meet up at some point?Maybe in London?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey x I tried to mail you but you've blocked your address. I'M FROM ENGLAND!!! Kent to be precise







Email me and we'll have a chat if you like. YOu're the only UK person i've found so far.A fellow gut-rotter *hehe*


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

oo me me!! I`m here too lol. A looong way from London alas but I`m still here if you want a chat at any time.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Fantastic







This site is great, but i haven't managed to find any UK support groups...i'd kinda like to go to a local meeting but i don't know how to find them. Got any ideas?


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

I'm here in the UK too, don't think my innards are really upto meeting up! Wish there was a chat room or something for UK folk. Anyone know of one?So how are u lot doing with IBS?;o)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was thinking about tryying to organise a meeting for UK young adults with IBS. It depends how far apart we all live.what do you all think? Hope yor guts are all ok?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'd usually love to meet up in London as i'm not far away but, like others, my innards are way too delicate at the moment. I've been used to going to london most weeks for gallery visits and stuff (art student) and gigs!!! (tho i havn't been to a gig for months *argh*)so it's been a bit of an arse...oh, i really just said that didn't i? kill me







But a UK support thing would be great especially for us 'young people'...i feel like an OAP but i promise i'm only 19 *hehe*please all email me x I havn't blocked my address x it'd be great to get some real contact!Hope you're all surviving today


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Yup, I'm survivng (just) we should find an IBS chat room and launch ourselves onto it! Dont really know where there is one but I'll have a look about, maybe on irc?I'll let ya know if I come up with anything ;o)


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah, i mean the internet is a great place to start isn't it, although i would love some contact with people face to face, or even over the phone.My friends are all leaving for Uni this month, (i've deferred for a year to save some cash, get my IBS under control and get some confidence back)so i'm feeling a little isolated ...can you tell *desperation*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

There is a UK chat here every Sunday night at 9pm (UK time) hosted by Clair. That is a good place to start. Failing that, use the chat room on my website if you wish. YOu may have to join first, im not really sure. http://www.msnusers.com/nikkisue


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

From Wales here. Male 22. Anybody have this constant like me? Anybody struggle really bad to work?Cheers


----------



## British Tara (Aug 5, 2000)

Hiya,I am 21 and from London, although I am in the process of moving to Cardiff!If anyone wants to chat please send me a message and then I will pass on my email address.Take care, wishing good health to you all!Taraxxx


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Yes me too am male 22 live in swansea work in cardiff. lewisboy40###hotmail.com


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Spliffy do you have an upper age range for your idea for meeting up? I know you said "young people" but just how young were you thinking? - This is where I find out if I am an old fogie-


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

lol how old ya Jo T


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

A (young) 33!!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Well as long as that is a young 33 u r younger than a very old 22 like me


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey JoT! We have spoken before! Of COURSE you'd be welcome, i guess this could be for anyone in the london area! I need someone that is cloever and organised to help me do this! You can help me if you want, i know you work in a uni am i right?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Anyone a little closer to south wales by any chance?


----------



## shotscott (Oct 2, 2002)

hi. im new to discussing my problems but today i finally told my boss at work that i have ibs and the impact that it has on my life(in tears i was).im going through another bad patch at the moment and have been off a lot lately. The best days of my life seem to be flying by in a plane of boredome and lonliness and im really struggling to cope with it.the reason for this latest bad spell is i have started seeing this girl i really like.i have never had a relationship last more than 3 months before because of ibs,as soon as it starts to get serious my ibs kicks in full force and i cease to function,i cant eat,cant sleep,cant work,the pain is so bad sometimes i cant turn over in my bed never mind labouring for brickies on site.i am a born again virgin because i have basically avoided everything including women that i know sets it off,some foods,alcohol,going out with my friends, but like i say the lonliness and boredom are now causing me serious depression and i know one way or another i cant live the rest of my life running away from everything and everyone that sets it off. im trying to face up to it again but im finding it more than i can cope with asusual.ibs has aready cost me many jobs and made me walk away from several women i have loved so much,it has totally ruined my life so far.i have not yet told my girlfriend of my problem because my family and friends dont understand and i really dont expect her to either.as for smoking dope,wich i have fairly regularly since i was 13.it can help relieve stress and help you to relax and sleep if used at the right time and not regularly as i do.i have found over the years that smoking dope regularly and not when needed causes a lot more sress,anxiety,worry,depression,paranoia and sleeplessness than i had in the first place so be warned you are playing with a doble edged sword.i have so much more to say but ive probabbly bored you all to death by now, i just hope im about to take a step forward in life for once as i cant let it stand still any longer.all the best to you all,and good luck.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i can totally empathise with you x i think we all have experienced depression with IBS...funny how nobody ever warns you about the anxiety either when you're diagnosed! As for telling your girlfriend about the condition, i know it is sooo embarrassing and that you're scared of her reaction but remember you are not defined by your IBS - it's just an unfortunate part of our bodies *argh* I often feel really boring and miserable because i'm not doing all the things a 'normal' young person supposedly does, and life in a lot of ways is quite restricted, but remind yourself of all your talents. I found being slightly vain *hehe* and making a list of the good things helped a bit.I know it has a big impact on how we behave and cope alot of the time but if you two have really clicked she'll probably prefer to know and if she reacts badly she isn't worth the hassle.i liked your double edged sword quote. i havn't actually ever tried smoking dope as i've never smoked but must admit i've been tempted to try to see if it relaxes me...but then i don't want to then become more anxious than i already get *hmmm* dilemma huh?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm sorry, but i can't say i really approve of using cannibis to help IBS. I have smoked it before (pre IBS) but i would NEVER go back to it. I would not suggest trying it if yo have never smoked smoke to see what it would do. The tobacco you have to mix it with would probably have an adverse affect on you.


----------



## Snoopy22 (Oct 21, 2002)

HII`m 22, student from England, I am in the process of being diagnosed and its making me really depressed. Have to turn down going out at night, having dinner out etc, how do you all cope with it?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i guess it's kinda like being an alcoholic - we deal with it day by day x i know it sucks, but you will find ways to cope, even if it means taking medication before you go out so you know you'll be okay for a set number of hours, or just having to be more flexible with your plans.it also really helps to have a good set of understanding friends who won't hassle you if you cant make it out, or have to leave early/arrive late.it seems the more friends i tell that i have IBS, the more people also seem to have it. it's a small world. with 20% of people suffering from IBS symptoms at some time, it means atleast 2 out of 10 people you know will probably be able to empathise xi wont lie and say everything will get better and you'll always feel well, but i still find things to bring me happiness even when i feel really crappy xxXx


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

good answer sparkle.U take things day by day don't look too far and don't look back thats the only way to cope with it.


----------



## kevinjw1981 (Nov 25, 2002)

I am In South Wales - Tredegar (by Merthyr) It looks like any meetings would have to eithwer be in london or Wales!!!!


----------



## niina989 (Nov 26, 2002)

hey im 17/f surrey also dealin with IBSi didnt realise others had anxiety, thought i was only one.how do u cope with it? its controllin my life at the mo. dealing with IBs one mo, and anxiety the nextlove nina


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, I'm kinda new to the board so I thought I'd say hi and say thanks to everyone who posts! I think every single person on the board helps support people, like me, who feel totally alone. I'm from Kent, so anyone who fancies a chat feel free to email me.xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey Ice!







where about in kent are you from? it's a pretty big county huh?Do you know Bromley? I'm near there...xXx


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, I know where Bromley is, heard it has good shopping places but never actually been there myself. I live in one of those many tiny villages which are sooo exciting! Not too far from Maidstone really.xxx


----------



## kat* (Dec 7, 2002)

i live in kent too.im 18...feel free to email me


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

ooh! local people!







yay! yeah, my email's on my status thing so drop me a line if you feel like it x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

HelloIm also from England, - South west, Dorset to be exact, great to see lots of people also from England on here!!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well im from kent aswell , and would love to meet up with some of u


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone!! im from oxfordshire (nr reading) but am at university in birmingham. i live in bham all yr round because of work. well, ive actually just had to leave work because of the ibs. would love to hear from anyone!


----------



## chrisos (May 5, 2003)

Hiya,I'm UK too....in case you can't see my locator below.I'm M,24, GSOH....no...thats all ####...i'm so full of of puns today. I work as a development worker for a mental health charity.







My guts feel like they've been chinese burned all night, and my stomach ulcer is bubbling away like a beast. At least I won't have to exaggerate at my gastro appt later on!


----------



## LFC1 (Apr 29, 2003)

just thought i'd add to the welsh contingient in here...looks like we're being taken over by people from kent!! (just kiddin guys!)anyways, im 26, in swansea and have had ibs for 8 years now. hope everyones doing okay today? if anyone wants to get in touch please do...although it looks like this post has been going some time now so i may be talking to myself!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

nothing wrong with talking to yourself







hope you are well


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Im in the East Midlands.


----------



## prodigymad (May 18, 2003)

I am from up North in Manchester, feelin a little lonely up here.


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

hey, i am new to these boards so be gentle!







have had IBS for a couple of years, didnt really know what was going on, just figured it was 'one of those things' but i strated to get really bad cramps recently and that promped a visit to the doctors who diagnosed IBS. I am now on medication which helps alot, but stressful times are still a problem! reading some of the other message boards i realise that i am lucky, it does not effect me to the extent to which some of you have described.is anyone from the south west (warminster area) out of interest?good luck to you all, helen


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi, I'm in England - Dunstable (in Bedfordshire) thats near London. I'm 16, i would like 2 meet other young ibs sufferers. Does any1 know of any local support groups?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------



## nick_bone (Dec 29, 2003)

hey nikki, i think its a good idea for people with ibs to meet up because we all understand what each person goes through in some way. im 22 and from cambridge by the way


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm from Rushden, between Bedford and Northampton. Its central to the whole country but I'm happy to meet in London. I used to live there so I know it well. P.s Nikki, I can help you arrange it. I am VERY organised!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im uk too! although i think i may have already posted on this post *confused*!


----------



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi guys, Im in Cardiff, would love to meet up with people who know exactly what im going through! Am 19 so def qualify as young adult! If anybody wants to e-mail me feel free caz255###hotmail.com, would love to get into regular contact with people in my area, and anybody else who wants to get into touch!Take care!Cxxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

We already arranged a meet up that went very well actually!







Will have to think about doing another one in the summer sometime.


----------



## Minty (Mar 25, 2004)

I stumbled across the link to this site just now after a friend told me I could have IBS. Well, Oh my goodness! I thought I was the only one surrerfing from these embarressing symtoms! (i.e I think you could safely say I have it).It may seem strange, but I can't tell you how happy I am that all these other people around the world are feeling exactly how I have been!! I eat alot of pasta, rice and vegetables (being vegetarian) all my life and have never come accross these symptoms until recent years - It could be due to the stresses of my job, but the weird thing is that the symptoms get almost 80% better in the summer - so i'm looking forward to that! Although as this year has been a particuarly bad year, I fear that even the summer may be bad... anyway any treatment advise would be SO welcomed - like foods you've cut out that have been successful and medication that's been successfull.Cheers guys! Keep smiling everyone - did you know that smiling or laughing is equal to the pain relief of 3 doses of paracetamols? I read that today and it's SO true as I had the most awful migraine once (nothing would move it) when someone made me laugh hard and it just went!! - anyway I digress (your'll notice i annoying do that alot!)Also, I forgot to add, one of my common symptoms is the overwhelming feeling of gas in my tummy which feels, literally, like my stomach is going to explode it hurts so much. Does anyone else get this? I've seen in chemists a drug called "wind-eaze" has anyone tried this and does it help?muchos gracias!Minty Fresh xx


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Wind-eaze does help a bit not hugely but better than nothing!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

yes Vicky you have posted on here before , shame on you LOL


----------



## Minty (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks Ice - I've seen something on the market today called Rennie Deflatine, so gonna give that a whirl too!Ps: I like your signature! - so true!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Minty, to be sure you really need to see a doctor and be officially diagnosed with IBS because there are other more serious diseases that can mimic IBS symptoms. Also, unless you are sure it is IBS we cannot advise you on what to do properly, because it might not be IBS that you have.In the meantime you oculd try an otc drug called Colofac (mebeverine Hydrochloride 135mg) that is meant to help smooth the muscle contractions in the gut, its called an antispasmodic.Good luck, let us know how yuo go.Nikki


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

HELLO!!! I was on mebeverine and I found it useless. If you can, try asking for Alverine Citrate. Problem is, with Mebeverine, you gotta take 3 a day and it HAS to be WITH food or else or some ####!!! Alverine is excellent. You take two a day, one in the morning and one in the evening and they don't absolutely have to be with food to work.... PLUS thay actually DO work... Thought i'd let ya know!


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi - Im 21 im in Dorset, so dont think i will be able to get to london for your meet, - plus got to get time of work (very tricky) but thought i would say hi as i havent ben here for a while!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Mercedes, i'm in Hampshire and travelling up. You could join me if you wish.


----------

